# is Blondie a



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

Rooster?


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

Here was the right picture


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Can't tell. Beautiful bird though! What breed is he/she?


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

I was told black breasted red old English bantam or how ever u spell it


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Try a standing sideways photo and a close up of head and comb.


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

I will do it when they come back in


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

nice looking bird whatever it is


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

I think the one that I found with it is a rooster too but not sure


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks like a roo.


----------

